# Cheesecake Book Recommendations



## rjx (Oct 2, 2006)

I was searching Amazon and found "Cheesecake Extraordinary: More Than 100 Versions of the Ultimate Dessert" by Mary Crownover & "125 Best Cheesecake Recipes" by George Geary. These two books seem interesting but I wanted to ask everyone here what books they prefer before buying something.

I'm looking for a high quality cheesecake. Something along the lines of Cheesecake Factory quality, or better.

Thanks :chef:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Check the cookbook reviews here at ChefTalk might be something there you can use. If not check E-Bay maybe more there. Checkout some books by Nick Maligeri, Rose Levy Beranbaum and others. Although they call them cheesecakes they are actually baked custards like a creme brulee. Wish I could help you more sorry.

Rgds Rook


----------

